# Lanco 'Trench Watch'



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Got this recently after looking for a while for a 'trench watch', it's quite large for it's time being 37mm inc crown and the dial being 30mm in diameter, movement is a 'Lanco' 15 Jewel not sure which calibre, case is white metal and to be fair it appears to me at least to be in very good condition.

There is a very faint hairline crack between 8-9 and there is a removed inscription from the case back which is a shame as I always think they add history to a watch.

So far it has kept very good time, I just need to get a new cuff strap as the current one looks a bit dainty on my wrist, I may even make one if I can source some old Morrocan leather!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

nice watch-I looked at your first pic and thought what a brilliant touch having detail on the case around the stem and ceown-then realised it was the reflection from the crown itself-doh. Good looking piece


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

bridgeman said:


> nice watch-I looked at your first pic and thought what a brilliant touch having detail on the case around the stem and ceown-then realised it was the reflection from the crown itself-doh. Good looking piece


Ah I see what you mean...I didn't notice that, yes it would look rather nice.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Try a look at "vintage watch straps dot com" from a google search - chap there has a very intriguing design idea I've not seen elsewhere for trench watches, right on his front page of the website, love the cutout to allow winding! Great wee touch! NOT cheap though! :yes:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

mel said:


> Try a look at "vintage watch straps dot com" from a google search - chap there has a very intriguing design idea I've not seen elsewhere for trench watches, right on his front page of the website, love the cutout to allow winding! Great wee touch! NOT cheap though! :yes:


Thanks Mel, I think I have seen the site as you say not cheap but then again they do look good, ditto on the crown/winder cutout.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Yours looks great!

Google images on the other hand had a pretty freaky take on "trench watch"...










:shocking:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's a wrist shot with 'new' strap;


----------

